# Weight onto right heel



## RobertB (Jul 18, 2017)

Been working on my weight transfer with my pro but I'm struggling to get weight out onto right heel and edge of foot consistently, especially as clubs lengthen. Fighting tendencies to have weight finish between edge of foot and toe. 

Does anyone have practice drill suggestions?


----------



## the_coach (Jul 18, 2017)

RobertB said:



			Been working on my weight transfer with my pro but I'm struggling to get weight out onto right heel and edge of foot consistently, especially as clubs lengthen. Fighting tendencies to have weight finish between edge of foot and toe. 

Does anyone have practice drill suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

when you say heel & _edge of foot_ which side of the trail foot are you speaking about ?


----------



## RobertB (Jul 18, 2017)

Apologies, long day in office plus hour at range... getting my left & right arse about face, so to speak....

Should have said left heel..... as I'm RH.


----------



## the_coach (Jul 19, 2017)

RobertB said:



			Apologies, long day in office plus hour at range... getting my left & right arse about face, so to speak....

Should have said left heel..... as I'm RH.
		
Click to expand...

no problem 
wasn't sure if you were meaning loading up the trailside foot/thigh/hip socket in the backswing or not

but even so I tend to find folks having issues with the first move of transition sequence so trouble gettin into the lead leg/foot to lead the sequence often times what can be playing into this is maybes not turning good with a good pelvic angle into the backswing 

meaning
- so either during the backswing the weight never really clears enough from the lead foot which tends to lead to a too high right hip at the top of the backswing & as weight is already on the left foot folks then get pretty stuck as they cannot get onto the leadside so then tend to lean the upper body back some aways from target - a kinda minor reverse pivot

-or if that not the case the other thing that makes transition to the leadside a ways difficult is if the 1st move off the ball is a tad of a lateral sway with hips & upper body which takes the head with it again but for different reasons the downswing starts with the body too far back trailside of the ball so the weight pressure in the downswing again stays on the trail leg over much & the never able to get back to the leadside at transition start

does any/ether of that sound familiar at all ? - with the questions just trying to get more of a handle on what may be happening so then perhaps can then point you to a couple things that might help you some


----------



## the_coach (Jul 19, 2017)

just noticed your driver loft spec - what index are you?


----------



## the_coach (Jul 19, 2017)

without anymore info to go on & assuming you reached a pretty good index so pretty decent level of play 

would see if you can work with this - drill use a ton with elite players & tour players

looks simple but takes a while to get the drift of it - the pause at the top does have to be a ways more of a count of   1 - 2 - 3   so pretty long to be able to get the best out of it in terms of weight pressure 'into' (not onto) the ground with the lead foot - just a slight pause at the top doesn't really get the job done so good

for the weight to get through then into the lead heel though the lead leg has to straighten & post & the lead hip/glute clear & turn out of the way - if hips stay too square-on at impact the weight pressure can't really get both into the lead heel & outside edge of lead foot

[video=youtube;kxg0p-Ma72Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxg0p-Ma72Y[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jul 19, 2017)

[video=youtube;TO-_n85NtYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO-_n85NtYg[/video]


----------



## RobertB (Jul 19, 2017)

Coach... great, your points/Qs...

from your comments it could be weight not clearing off the left foot enough on backswing... i've good AoA on irons so weight loaded there tends to stay... the minor reverse pivot was what the pro identified and hence getting me to work on getting weight through and out onto left heel but issue may be as you say - not getting transfer done on backswing so I'm never going to get back because of pelvis angle built in. 

driver is interesting, was working with 9.5 standard, but we worked with trackman as I was getting really good launch, and with all clubs have very consistent 1-2 degree in to out path, and the de-loft helped bring spin down too and meant I got a more consistent height of flight too. I'm carrying in air about 235-40 usually. 

On overall - lowest been was 6 but came back to game and am scoring about 80/81 on most rounds but that always includes 3 or so double bogey holes which arise from bad shots that come from poor weight transfer ... weight stays on left toe through impact which pushes me up, (and as you said "on the left foot folks then get pretty stuck as they cannot get onto the leadside so then tend to lean the upper body back some aways from target - a kinda minor reverse pivot") opens face and shots (often off tee) head wide left, kind of push slice. As start, if I can fix that weight to left heel it should make that 'miss' less worse and potential at minimum take maybe 3 shots a round off. 

I was working on similar drill to first clip this week but using a 1/2 to 3/4 swing and 95% of time always finishing shot with weight on outside of left foot but no further back than toes/ball which because the heel isn't loaded/planted means left foot slips round as well. 

But I think your perception on transfer on backswing is root cause. I'll look and trying the above drills .. and maybe the Smylie move before each and every shot...


----------

